# The Mountain Stream (tone poem for piano and orchestra)



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I'm thinking of getting back into serious "classical" composition soon, but before I do I wanted to share a composition for piano and orchestra I wrote two summers ago, in order to get some feedback from this forum on what improvements I can make or what aspects I need to work on.

Here is the audio for the piece:






MP3: http://www.mediafire.com/download/2200xc56fk68lci/The+Mountain+Stream.mp3

Unfortunately I do not currently have the orchestral score since it never existed.

Please listen and enjoy!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very interesting. It sounds like something from some old movie along with some other atmosphere.


----------



## dwindladwayne (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful, many nice combinations of two or three instruments to get a different tone of the same sound. Why don't you have the orchestral score?


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you! I composed this piece straight into Cubase so I don't have any musical notation available unfortunately! Hypothetically I can export it but it wouldn't look presentable.


----------

